# Help with Video Hosting



## rox (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you guys know any free video host? I have some low-contact sparring videos and I like to put them here. After some editing, If I get to do it.


----------



## j_m (Jan 31, 2005)

rox said:
			
		

> Do you guys know any free video host? I have some low-contact sparring videos and I like to put them here. After some editing, If I get to do it.


I know 1and1.com has a free promotion going on right now.  2,000 mb (2 gigs  ) of space FREE for 6 months.  Or, if you send me something I'll host it for ya... for a while at least 



jm


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 31, 2005)

If you have quality martial arts videos (that you have the right to display), you can contact me.  I'm always willing to review videos for inclusion in our video section.  No charge on the hosting.

You must:
- Own the copyright to the work or provide documentation of proof that you have the holders permission.
- Send them in a web-friendly format (.avi, .mpg, .mov or Windows Media format.  No RealPlayer)
- Make sure they are in a web-friendly size as well (under 20MB per clip.  5 MB is the usual limit)


----------



## rox (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks, *j_m*, I might use that service! www.bravenet.com seems like an issue, too.

Thanks, *Kaith*, but I'd like to host them myself because I may need to show them out of here, and I'd like to link them in my site. Also, they are not of much 'quality', in both terms of recording and performing - it's just the low-ranked students sparring 

I might do some editing to get the nice parts, though.


----------



## Bester (Jan 31, 2005)

Sorry to be a party pooper, but discussion of hosting companies isn't really "kosher" here.

A- It doesn't fit this forum (Computer Room would probably be best)

B- The bald guy there owns a hosting company, tends to not look good allowing discussion of competition y'know?

C- MT offers plans as well (though they are light in space if using for videos.  Need to add a no-frills space-only package maybe?)


----------



## rox (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh sorry, you are right. I was going to post it in the 'Videos' thread, but I thought it would be better to take it to a different thread. Maybe the mods could move it to 'Computer Room' please?


----------

